# Upgrading Video Card



## jman15

I have an eMachines ET1831-05

It has an onboard GeForce 7050
celeron processor 2.2 ghz
3 gigs of ram

I was wondering what my possibilities are for upgrading the video card. It has been a while since i have tinkered around inside a computer. When I open it up there are 2 short white slots (pci if I remember correctly) and a long orange slot (AGP?). 

Can I put any pci or agp card in there? 

Should I go with agp over pci? 

Any suggestions for an affordable one that will help improve gaming for games like League of Legends, Diablo III but is also reasonably priced etc?


----------



## johnb35

That orange slot is a PCI-express slot not agp.  Not sure what games you are wanting to play but you only have a single core celeron processor.  Would definately upgrade the processor if you can.  Your motherboard supports these processors that newegg has.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...50001157 600005560&IsNodeId=1&name=Core 2 Duo

If you plan on upgrading the video card, you will also have to upgrade the power supply.  We need to know what type of games you will be playing in order to help you better.

oops. reread your post about the games you play.  getting video specs for those games.


----------



## johnb35

I would recommend getting a 5770 as that will allow you headroom to play some of the more demanding games if you get involved with them.  But like as I said before, you would have to upgrade your cpu, psu, and then your video card.  Not sure what your budget is, but right now you are looking at around minimum $320.  With the following being my recommendations.

cpu - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037  $179.99

Video - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102873  $119

psu - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027  $59.99


----------



## jman15

Hey, thanks for the help and time. That is perfect. Right in my budget range as well!


----------



## jonnyp11

that's fine, but if you'd rather get more bang for your buck you might want to look at getting a new lga1155 mobo, since the i3-2100 for 125 will be a good bit more powerfull than that c2d, but you will also have to cpntact windows about changing the os's liscencing, but you will get a good bit more speed and all for a little bit more with a 100 buck mobo.

and also they have a 6770 for 115, not a performance boost but some newer tech i think.


----------



## jman15

So I don't really have the money to go and get a new mobo too. 

And I went to buy the suggested cpu and vid card, but apparently they have been discontinued. Any other suggestions? I don't want to buy parts for my pc if they won't fit.


----------



## johnb35

Yeah, they have been discontinuing a lot of parts in the last couple months.  So basically you are looking at either finding those parts on ebay or building a new machine, which building a new pc would be spending your money on new technology instead of on old technology.  If you can scrounge up say $600-650 we could come up with something pretty good.  I'll come up with a build in a little bit and edit this post.

EDIT::

With all of this, you are looking at around $650.  Some parts can be played around with depending on what games you need to play or would like to play.  

case - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2337810&CatId=1842   $34.97

HDD - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=160426&CatId=2458   $79.99

Motherboard - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128458   $78.99

Processor - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103885  $104.99

Memory - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231443  $39.99

Power supply - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027   $59.99

Video Card - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1412978&CatId=3669  $119.97

OS - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116986   $99.99

DVD - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289  $17.99

This system would be better than most prebuilts you can buy from the store.


----------



## cabinfever1977

the computer only cost around $300-350 new

right now the cpu is only a LGA 775 2.2ghz celeron single core, so why not just move up to a LGA 775 3.4ghz P4 single core for $20: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=P4650-R&cat=CPU
or a dualcore, if it fits? for $80: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=BX80571E6600-DT&cat=CPU

next heres a 1GB pci-express video card $42: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=HD4650-PCIE-1024-2-PB&cat=VCD

I could not find a list of suported cpus for that computer model,so im not 100% sure what cpus will fit

as far as the power supply,any 500watt+ power supply has to be better than the stock e-machine one


----------



## Currency

I can see some are not exactly knowledgeable in Emachine computers as I am. 

The best and only Emachines information website I would recommend is, 
http://www.e4allupgraders.info/

All processors that will work with your current motherboard,
http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket775/ecsMCP73VT-PM_cpu.shtml

Your current motherboard is a, 
Brand: ECS  
model number: MCP73VT-PM

I've owned two Emachines desktop computers, and now one Acer Laptop. Emachines offered support even for expired warranties before Acer purchased them. Now they will not give you any information unless you pay for it. 


As for the suggested $42 ATI 4650, this will most certainly work for what your playing right now. But it may not offer the headroom the 5770 has. Remember, I own a 5770 which was introduced in 2009. The 4xxx series were introduced in 2008 with the 4650 falling in the mid-range area. 

If your upgrading the CPU, PSU, and Video card. Grab the 5770 as I can play new games such as Battle Field 3 on high settings with a 2.7Ghz Dual core and 6 GB's memory, with the 5770 and 650Watt Antec PSU. 

Just my suggestion and personal knowledge of Emachines and yes, I'm on my ET 1331g-03w right now.


----------



## Okedokey

Currency I don't see anything that John said above that is wrong?


----------



## jman15

5770 wasn't available on new egg, not sure i trust ebay. Don't have the money for a new rig. Looking possibly play something like Diablo III in the future. 

Also, instead of buying a new OS/HD couldn't I just transfer my current hardrive to a new system and save the hassle?


EDIT: Also, anyone know a site I can go to, so I can see what tech a mobo supports?

Also, would the intel pentium 4 3.4 ghz or the other suggested dual core proc be make a noticable difference in games?


----------



## cabinfever1977

heres a 2.6ghz dualcore cpu that someone with the same computer/mobo as you had put in $46: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116348

also i looked on newegg and they have many many 1gb pci-express video cards for around $30-40


----------



## Currency

bigfellla said:


> Currency I don't see anything that John said above that is wrong?



Nothing wrong with what he said above. But I believe the OP could suffice without building a new system. 


@Jman,

The 5770 is no longer being produced by many companies, then next logical step would be a 6770, same exact thing as the 5770 and the most likely reason the 5770 is no longer being produced. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150540

The processor cabinfever just posted would work with your motherboard. Your motherboard does support some newer quad core processors but those are rather expensive, over $200.  


The problem with just sticking your hard drive into a new system is you still may have to reinstall windows because of the large number of hardware changes. I have seen it work and not work from personal experience. Not sure why though.


----------



## andrey2pro

Hey man i can help u, if u are looking to buy a graphcis card, 30-40 dollars wouldnt cut it, u can only get something really really crappy that wouldnt be a big difference from mobo graphcis. id suggest getting one from 50-70 dollars, if u are willing to spend that much i can find u a good card for that money. And yes u would see quite a difference in a dual core. if u are planing to get a motherboard and a proccesor i suggest get a amd motherboard and pair it with the athlon x3 procccesor which has 3 cores and cost about the same as a pentium dual core. And dont trust ebay u get ripped of easily and newegg is the best


----------



## Currency

I've purchased items from Ebay on several occasions without any issues. These were not electronic items, computer games and parts for my 1994 explorer which is listed in my explorer registry on the explorer forum. You could find if you looked hard enough.


----------



## jman15

So I am thinking about getting the dual core processor mentioned above and the 6770 vid card.

Just want to clarify one thing and ask one more question:

If I go through with this, will I be able to play games like Diablo III  without the game skipping? I don't need it to be run on super high settings. 


Also, my brother said he has a 
GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-S2H AM2+/AM2 AMD 780G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Brisbane 2.6GHz Socket AM2 65W Dual-Core Black Edition Processor ADO5000DSWOF
GeForce 7800 vid card


He might be willing to give me these for 150 bucks. Would that be better than upgrading to the dual core and 6770? And going that route would also require reinstalling Windows and ALL my software correct? Something I am not really willing to do unless this would be a significant upgrade compared to the dual core and 6770.


----------



## johnb35

You could save more money with this 6770 and it would destory the 7800.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102940

Your brothers motherboard supports the am3 processor, so that does help.  You could actually get this quad core cpu afterwards.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103995


----------



## jman15

So the dual core and the 6770 should be fine for things like diablo III, league of legends? etc. 


Or should I grab my brothers stuff and eventually upgrade the vid card/cpu ? 
I don't have the money to buy my brothers stuff and upgrade it. 



I was thinking that if I get the dual core and the 6770 then that might hold me over until I can afford a new rig. But also want to make sure I am putting my money towards the best stuff.


----------



## jonnyp11

Yep, most games still don't use 4 cores, although i believe D3 will, but 2 cores still hold very well in gaming.


----------



## jman15

Alright, guess that makes up my mind. The dual core and 6770 it is. Sounds like it shoudl hold me over till I can get into a better financial position for a new rig. Thanks so much for all the time you guys have given me, your input has helped a ton.


----------



## linkin

jonnyp11 said:


> Yep, most games still don't use 4 cores, although i believe D3 will, but 2 cores still hold very well in gaming.



Not entirely true. Battlefield 3, ARMA 2, GTA IV, Skyrim and more would like a word with you.


----------



## jonnyp11

MOST, not all, and a lot still don't, but 4 cores is still the best thing to have since, like you pointed out, newer games are using 4+ cores.


----------

